# Female budgie - Diarrhea/wet drop



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

Hello!

My female budgie has diarrhea for a while now?
I don't know what to do...

She is healthy other than that, she's eating good drinking good. Just little thin than my other male budgie or the male budgie is larger than the female :001_tongue:. I think she is around 45-48g which is normal?

Just worried because it has been while now and i don't remember when she last had normal pooping! - And i don't take her out of her cage often because of that!


Sometime i give her Carrots, cucumber, peas, apple , and rare time lettuce!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best if you have your budgie checked by an Avian Vet. Ongoing diarrhea is a problem that can result in malnutrition and other health issues for your budgie. It is important to find out the cause and treat it appropriately.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then find a good Exotic Pet Veterinarian that has experience with small birds.

Please be sure to update us on her condition after you've had her to the vet.*


----------



## SezteC (Dec 14, 2014)

I think it happened when i gave her little bit of lettuce. I had washed the lettuce carefully and dried the excess water with paper towel so it won't cause diarrhea. But it did.. but lately i gave her carrots too and cucumber which all has alot of water in it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, vegetables with a lot of water can cause diarrhea, but you indicated in your post that this has been going on for quite some time.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

While vegetables with a high water content can cause watery droppings, it’s always best to take your budgie to an avian vet if this has been going on for some time now. She shouldn’t have consistent diarrhea regardless of diet. 

45-48 grams is within normal range for an English Budgie. But we don’t know if she’s lost weight unless you weighed her before the watery droppings started.


----------

